# Deactivation..new account??



## ella90 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi this question is more for my brother than me. We both started doing Flex a couple months ago. About a week ago he received an email stating he was being terminated but didn't give a specific reason as to why. It just said due to violations of the contract Amazon is terminating the service. He e-mailed but but he got the automated response about they will let him know. His e-mail did not have the appeal link I see others had either. I see that others have multiple accounts is this really possible?? Or can he re-apply all over? If so will it have to be with fake information or his information? Sorry just trying to help him out. My account is still good.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

ella90 said:


> I see that others have multiple accounts is this really possible?? Or can he re-apply all over? If so will it have to be with fake information or his information?


Well they run at least some kind of cursory background checks, as you recall from when you started. So assume they're doing some kind of validation checks there... you have to submit a SS# and that can (should?) be submitted to the fed's lookup site for validation as well. Bank account+routing, I guess that might not need to be unique.

Then again, if he uses fake info and your warehouse checks IDs (or starts checking IDs again, ours quit a few months back) then he's toast.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Not enough info. Has he gotten DNR emails or other emails besides being terminated email?


----------



## ella90 (Jul 11, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Not enough info. Has he gotten DNR emails or other emails besides being terminated email?


He received two missing packages emails and that's it.



jester121 said:


> Well they run at least some kind of cursory background checks, as you recall from when you started. So assume they're doing some kind of validation checks there... you have to submit a SS# and that can (should?) be submitted to the fed's lookup site for validation as well. Bank account+routing, I guess that might not need to be unique.
> 
> Then again, if he uses fake info and your warehouse checks IDs (or starts checking IDs again, ours quit a few months back) then he's toast.


So pretty much people that say they have been de actived and then just reapply not true? At least not under their info. I don't see how they'll be able to claim that work if not using their SSN or name


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You just ask to be re-instated after a certain amount of time has passed. If re-applying under false info, you're just looking to be deactivated again.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes, that's what I meant. Some people have begged for mercy and been reinstated, but that's different from re-applying with fake info. Not saying it might not work, but I bet it doesn't last for long.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Anyone know for sure the length of time you can reapply using your same information after deactivated. I was under the impression one year but a FC manager said he believed it was 90 days.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The DS (delivery station) person I spoke to says one can ask to be reinstated after 30 days. It can probably vary from DS to DS. As for reapplying, no clue.


----------

